# showus your owl or birds of prey



## rosy boa mad

hi i was just wondering who keeps these birds and please post pics ,, i currently keep 6 owls including : 2x tawny's , 1x barn , 1x little owl, 1x african spotted and 1x sunda scops owl i will post pics just need to upload them to my computer regard's ,, ben


----------



## RhianB87

He sadly isnt mine but this is me with an eagle owl I trained for a bit before the curator at my college went mental at me about what I was doing with him, even though it was more than she ever did! :bash:

Anway... this is Mika


----------



## jasont21

FallenAngel said:


> He sadly isnt mine but this is me with an eagle owl I trained for a bit before the curator at my college went mental at me about what I was doing with him, even though it was more than she ever did! :bash:
> 
> Anway... this is Mika


What were you doing to him that made someone go crazy?? he looks lovely though. always wanted a bird of prey... one day hopefully!


----------



## rosy boa mad

FallenAngel said:


> He sadly isnt mine but this is me with an eagle owl I trained for a bit before the curator at my college went mental at me about what I was doing with him, even though it was more than she ever did! :bash:
> 
> Anway... this is Mika
> 
> image


stunning bird,, the curator must be stupid to have a go because it looks like you have done a good job


----------



## miss_ferret

this was taken over a year ago, will get a more recent photo when hes finished moulting (hes only just started so may take some time lol) as hes bulked out a bit since this was taken, this is my nearly 2 year old feathered hell beast/barn owl munch:










im keeping half an eye out for a female for him at the moment, but as is often the way, the second i start looking for something theres none of them to be found :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

rosy boa mad said:


> stunning bird,, the curator must be stupid to have a go because it looks like you have done a good job





jasont21 said:


> What were you doing to him that made someone go crazy?? he looks lovely though. always wanted a bird of prey... one day hopefully!


Nothing bad but because I had to work over the easter holidays and not go work with him she went mad and said they need commitment. Which I can understand. But I was the only person in the whole college that wanted to work with him, she has never even had them on the glove since they were younger. :bash:

Pretty Barn Owl as well :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky

this is the love of my life Simba :flrt:


Shes a vermiculated eagle owl. and she's a soppy sausage, lol, we even do kiss on the lips :blush:

i need to take more recent pics of her, but heres a couple of her as a baby, and one in the snow.

i also have a buzzrd, need to take some pics of him though



Simba at about 12 weeks old...























and in the snow...


----------



## JustJack

Wow!! I would love a bird of prey.. But when i move out of my mums i may look into it!!


----------



## rosy boa mad

shadow the 2010 born african spotted eagel owl







</p>


----------



## rosy boa mad

widgeon the little owl (unkown year of birth ill have to check the a10 )


----------



## JustJack

rosy boa mad said:


> shadow the 2010 born african spotted eagel owl imageimageimage</p>


That is a nice looking owl! Eagle owls are so cool! I held one once and flew a barn owl :2thumb:


----------



## rosy boa mad

Trootle said:


> That is a nice looking owl! Eagle owls are so cool! I held one once and flew a barn owl :2thumb:


 thanks and i love barn owls there character is amazing ill post pics of mine


----------



## JustJack

rosy boa mad said:


> thanks and i love barn owls there character is amazing ill post pics of mine


That would be great! Do you have any pictures of their enclosures???
(Sorry OP for hijacking your thread!!!!)


----------



## rosy boa mad

lunar 2010 born barn owl


----------



## rosy boa mad

Trootle said:


> That would be great! Do you have any pictures of their enclosures???
> (Sorry OP for hijacking your thread!!!!)


 sorry i dont have any photo'sof their enclosures at the moment


----------



## JustJack

rosy boa mad said:


> sorry i dont have any photo'sof their enclosures at the moment


Thats cool  Maybe someone else might!! And that first picture of Lunar :flrt: :flrt:!!


----------



## rosy boa mad

malay (mainly called budgie for some reason) 2010 born sunda scops will have to upload more recent pics Budgie in his old enclosure (only ever used that enclosure for a couple of days before a more suitable one was sorted out ) :


----------



## rosy boa mad

Trootle said:


> Thats cool  Maybe someone else might!! And that first picture of Lunar :flrt: :flrt:!!


haha and the first pic is my favouraite and it was taken on a phone wiv a 5.0 mp camera


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Gruff about two weeks old. (South African White faced scops)








Fully grown








Hoot 22 days old
















Hoot as adult (long eared owl)
















Picked this little guy up on Friday, think it's going to be called poco (Italian for little) 2 weeks old. (little owl)








Going to cost me a few hundred pounds more per year as I only feed mice and rats. I don't do chicks. Gruff gets the odd cricket.


----------



## rosy boa mad

animalstorey said:


> image
> Gruff about two weeks old. (South African White faced scops)
> image
> Fully grown
> image
> Hoot 22 days old
> image
> image
> Hoot as adult (long eared owl)
> image
> image
> Picked this little guy up on Friday, think it's going to be called poco (Italian for little) 2 weeks old. (little owl)
> image
> Going to cost me a few hundred pounds more per year as I only feed mice and rats. I don't do chicks. Gruff gets the odd cricket.


nice birds especially the white face ive always had a soft spot for them as a friend keeps them ,, and mate trustme chicks cost a hell of alot lesss


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

I had a barn I fed chicks and yes 2p a chick compared to 60p large weener rat is a lot over the yr, but I feel it's better for them, especialy over winter. Seems a lot of owl keepers have lost one over last winter, I put that down to food. I've used honeybrook for years when I was ordering chicks, but now I can get rats an mice cheap for the snakes I get extra for the birds as there chicks are expensive - most likely bought in from honeybrooks! Lol.


----------



## rosy boa mad

i have not lost one owl yet and shadow does not eat alot for his size and he had an airsack infection in winter causing him to eat next to nothing,, i do also give the owls the odd rator mouse mainly if i have stuff left over from when im feeding the snakes


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

rosy boa mad said:


> i have not lost one owl yet and shadow does not eat alot for his size and he had an airsack infection in winter causing him to eat next to nothing,, i do also give the owls the odd rator mouse mainly if i have stuff left over from when im feeding the snakes


I ment no offence to anyone, please don't take it as in any way to cause upset. And I really don't want every one to ruin a beautiful thread. I have snakes I buy mice and rats I give it to my birds. I know most people feed chick and have no issues at all. I just changed mine to all rodent. The vet and council were really pleased as was a number of falconers I know. 
As I was looking for my little owl I noticed/spoke to a lot of breeders looking for a bird who told me of a loss over the winter. I sold my long eared to a lovely centre that had been looking for a female.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

I really fancy a sunda after seeing budgie. Do you breed them?


----------



## rosy boa mad

animalstorey said:


> I ment no offence to anyone, please don't take it as in any way to cause upset. And I really don't want every one to ruin a beautiful thread. I have snakes I buy mice and rats I give it to my birds. I know most people feed chick and have no issues at all. I just changed mine to all rodent. The vet and council were really pleased as was a number of falconers I know.
> As I was looking for my little owl I noticed/spoke to a lot of breeders looking for a bird who told me of a loss over the winter. I sold my long eared to a lovely centre that had been looking for a female.


 i did not take offence just haring my opinion on chicks as four months worht of chicks for my owls costs less than a months worth of lizard food ,, and just wondering what is the usual price range of long eared owls ? ,, regards , ben


----------



## rosy boa mad

animalstorey said:


> I really fancy a sunda after seeing budgie. Do you breed them?


type them in on google adults are stunning and im afraid not , sorry


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

I paid £350 for her at 2 weeks old and got that back this yr. She is beautiful. 
:_.)

I wanted a smaller bird and they wanted a female Leo so I'm pleased it worked out. Looking forward to raising this one. 

I know it's more expensive. I use to breed my own rodents but have cut that out. So I'm feeling the costs. Lol. Before that I used honeybrook for years. They are a great company. Chicks are packed and delivered perfect as is the rodent. Can't knock them. I get less than trade elsewhere, other wise there's no way I could do it and would have to feed chick. I have to buy loads of rats in for the boas. I used to mix the barns food. A good ex breeding male was highly prized by Boo. sad story is I lent her to a falconer for a show and he lost her. Scops is my baby! I love gruff she's ace! Hoping poco is as good.


----------



## rosy boa mad

haha good luckwith pocco my little owls skittish mabe its to do with the fact he did not get alot of handleing before i got given him wen he was around two years old


----------



## rosy boa mad

did u make the falconer payfor losing boo??


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

rosy boa mad said:


> haha good luckwith pocco my little owls skittish mabe its to do with the fact he did not get alot of handleing before i got given him wen he was around two years old


I raised gruff fom two weeks old indoors and she went out in the autumn to the aviary. She's really good. Loves her beak being rubbed. Good with putting jesses on and has a cheaky side. Great around kids but not over keen on hats, sometimes balloons and toy red fire trucks!


----------



## rosy boa mad

i do need to get out and handle all my birds as at the moment i seem to focuson the tawny chick but really need to handle my african spotted as he is good on the glove but will notfly as he had airsack problems


----------



## Adam Niccolls

ben you should show then your photos of lunar :2thumb:


----------



## Ian.g

beautiful owls people! I am hoping to get either an owl or harris hawk in the next year or so...has always been a dream to own a bird of prey since I was very young!...I think they are simply amazing animals!:no1:


----------



## Nix

If I ever move back to the country birds of prey are right up there on my list. I flew a bataleur eagle last year and she was amazing. I adore owls and kestrel too!


----------



## bitis

i used to own 3 goshawks, 1 female harris hawk, and a falcon(gyr x saker) it was only my job that forced me to give up falconry!! i shall try to get up some photos and short vids of me flying the falcon!!!!
do any of you who keep the owls fly them free or in displays??


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

I don't free fly mine, scared if something happened. Gruff my scops if I'm indoors will fly back to her box if it's on a table and I point to it. I'm hoping to get my little owl to fly but again only indoors or on a line.


----------



## Nix

bitis - I saw a white saker falcon in flight once. Stunning bird. Their stoop is amazing too. Side on so fast. Will have to dig out the pic I managed to snap!


----------



## ReptileRoss

I don't actually keep any birds of prey atm, but I volunteer at a centre with them. Here's a few pics of some of the birds that they have:


































That's only a few, atm I work with Siberian, Bengal and European eagle owls, barn owls, Asian brown wood owls, tawny owls, harris hawks, hooded vultures, peregrine falcons, kestrels, Chilean blue eagles and more :2thumb:

I'd love to keep my own some day!


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS

Here's mine


----------



## rosy boa mad

Ian.g said:


> beautiful owls people! I am hoping to get either an owl or harris hawk in the next year or so...has always been a dream to own a bird of prey since I was very young!...I think they are simply amazing animals!:no1:


that was my dream and one day my dad just went and bought me one and a harris hawk is top of my bird list for next year


----------



## ReptileRoss

rosy boa mad said:


> that was my dream and one day my dad just went and bought me one and a harris hawk is top of my bird list for next year


Nice! Do you keep any BOP other than the African spotted eagle owl in your sig? 

I'm really considering getting my own relatively soon (I still have a lot to learn, but I think I'm almost ready), or more reptiles


----------



## L-Fish0110

SilverSky said:


> this is the love of my life Simba :flrt:
> 
> 
> Shes a vermiculated eagle owl. and she's a soppy sausage, lol, we even do kiss on the lips :blush:
> 
> i need to take more recent pics of her, but heres a couple of her as a baby, and one in the snow.
> 
> i also have a buzzrd, need to take some pics of him though
> 
> 
> 
> Simba at about 12 weeks old...
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> and in the snow...
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Simba is just beautiful  what a job you've done with her. Gorgeous  x


----------



## SilverSky

L-Fish0110 said:


> Simba is just beautiful  what a job you've done with her. Gorgeous  x


thank you 
i'm so pleased with how she's turned out.


----------



## rosy boa mad

ReptileRoss said:


> Nice! Do you keep any BOP other than the African spotted eagle owl in your sig?
> 
> I'm really considering getting my own relatively soon (I still have a lot to learn, but I think I'm almost ready), or more reptiles


yes i have two more african spotteds need taming as i have just got them as rescues 

2 tawnys 

1 little owl

1 barn owl

1 sunda scops owl


----------



## ReptileRoss

rosy boa mad said:


> yes i have two more african spotteds need taming as i have just got them as rescues
> 
> 2 tawnys
> 
> 1 little owl
> 
> 1 barn owl
> 
> 1 sunda scops owl


Great! Good on you for getting them from rescues, I'm sure there are plenty of them out there that need good homes.

I'm guessing you're more into owls that other BOP? 

Just off to falconry!


----------



## rosy boa mad

ReptileRoss said:


> Great! Good on you for getting them from rescues, I'm sure there are plenty of them out there that need good homes.
> 
> I'm guessing you're more into owls that other BOP?
> 
> Just off to falconry!


nope i prefer bop just dont have the time as i keep alssorts of reps and stuff but im hopefully getting 1 next year


----------



## Sirvincent

Here's my Indian Scops Owl....... eating her dinner

it's a bit boring to be honest.

Indian Scops Owl Mouse Massacare (warning - not for the squeemish) - YouTube


I'd really really love a white face :flrt:


----------



## rosy boa mad

i that also called a sunda scops because my sunda scops looks the same


----------



## Sirvincent

rosy boa mad said:


> i that also called a sunda scops because my sunda scops looks the same


No, very slightly different. Indian Scops are Otus Bakkamoena, Snuda Scops are Otus Lempiji


----------



## rosy boa mad

Sirvincent said:


> No, very slightly different. Indian Scops are Otus Bakkamoena, Snuda Scops are Otus Lempiji


 
ohh i see


----------



## gaz0123

i had a female barn owl got pics of her but its not letting me upload them, unfortunately she escaped out of my window a few months ago and ive only seen her once since since but couldnt catch her


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

very sad


----------



## gaz0123

my gf is looking for either a snowy, barn or harris hawk for me, and helps me look for her, saw something strange, we were looking for my barn owl and a eagle owl flew overhead i checked the ibr site for any missing in my area but there arnt any


----------



## barbara herald

this is my male bengal eagle owl after a bath i will post a pic of my pair 2morow


----------



## ginna

id love an owl .... do you need a licence for one ?


----------



## barbara herald

sadly no so any numpty who dsnt do research or have a mentor and thinks you can just keep them in a cage and throw nuts at them can buy 1


----------



## ReptileRoss

ginna said:


> id love an owl .... do you need a licence for one ?


You don't need a license, but they're an animal that you really need a lot of experience with before getting one of your own.


----------



## Beardies are the best

Where do you get your equipment from and do you buy the avairys, and if so where from?

Thanks


----------



## ReptileRoss

Beardies are the best said:


> Where do you get your equipment from and do you buy the avairys, and if so where from?
> 
> Thanks


There are quite a few websites where you can buy falconry equipment online (here's just one site).

Most people that I know have built the aviaries themselves.


----------



## ginna

ReptileRoss said:


> You don't need a license, but they're an animal that you really need a lot of experience with before getting one of your own.


i researched and you need a whatsit from defra


----------



## LoveForLizards

ginna said:


> i researched and you need a whatsit from defra


You need an A10 for certain birds (which you MUST have, and the breeder/previous owner must give you), but that is all. No licensing.


----------



## ReptileRoss

ginna said:


> i researched and you need a whatsit from defra


I'm pretty positive that you don't?

You need them in other countries, and if you plan on doing displays but just to own a captive one you don't.


----------



## 123dragon

ReptileRoss said:


> I'm pretty positive that you don't?
> 
> You need them in other countries, and if you plan on doing displays but just to own a captive one you don't.


like loveforlizards said you need a A10 for some birds but that is for the bird but not the owner so the paper work moves with the bird

like a tortoise i guess


----------



## SilverSky

yeah thats all there is, and its for native species, shows they were captive bred and not just taken out the wild, or that its a wild disabled etc.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Yeas article 10 are paperwork to say that the animal has been bred in captivity and not wc. All the native british species have to have them. (by the way it is against the law to release cb native species of owl into the wild without consent)
Foreign owls should not need paperwork, however there may be some that are protected by and have paper work - i havent checked the cities website.

The breeder will inform you and give you the paper work. To display you need either a PAAL, street Licence or both. If you taking a collection or charging for photos then thats even more licences you need. (some dont have them - some councils dont have a clue!)


----------



## ReptileRoss

Thanks for that, it makes a lot of sense to need licenses for native birds. 

I once heard that the goshawk populations in the UK actually originated from escaped falconers birds?


----------



## motorhead

very nice folks!! :2thumb:


----------



## Sirvincent

Here's some old pics of my Redtail, sadly I've had to give her to a friend to fly this season as I just don't have the time

Really missing her tho


----------



## Whosthedaddy

^ Very nice.

I remember aged 8-9 I held a Redtail for a school picture and struggling under the weight of it. All the boys held the hawk and the girls held the barn owl.

:lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

just to say guys i have an unsexed 2011 spring born little owl for sale. havent advertised on here.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

animalstory said:


> just to say guys i have an unsexed 2011 spring born little owl for sale. havent advertised on here.


Bless, bet its tiny.


----------



## Sirvincent

animalstory said:


> just to say guys i have an unsexed 2011 spring born little owl for sale. havent advertised on here.


we need some pics!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

dont have a recent one but have a younger photo:


----------



## Sirvincent

Wow!........mmmmmm sure I might be able to find some room for a little 'un :blush:

Aww, I'd love to have another one, but can't at the moment.

Good luck with the sale though. I'll let my "owly" friends know too


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

cheers, she (it) needs working. She craves attention but doesnt like too many people about. likes puts her head down for stroking but can give a good nip!


----------



## gaz0123

i have 2 barn owls a male and female  havn't got any pics of them yet as letting them settle


----------



## rainbowboa69

One of my owls I do fly him free


----------



## rainbowboa69

In flight<3


----------



## wilko92

These are afew pics that i can find, My lil female sparrow hawk and a Hybrid Barbery falconx peregrine. Cant find no photos of the Finish goshawks my kestrel or of the striaght peregrine we had! enjoy : victory:


----------



## 123dragon

jacko wants to know if he counts lol, he eats the same as a bird of prey at least?


----------



## Disgruntled

I have a Harris hawk, her name is KT. She is on loan but I have first refusal to buy her! She is five years old and is a seasoned game hawk. She has not done anything this year except teach me stuff, she was at her fat weight when I got her at the end of november and wild as you like. She is coming on now though..


----------



## IamAshlyRose

SilverSky said:


> Image


He's beautiful! 

I don't own an owl, just admiring as I've always been fascinated by them ♥
Makes me wish I had an owl, I just know I'm far from the experience & knowledge 
needed to take decent care of one.


----------



## gaz0123

this is olivia my female =)



















ignore my face it was about 3am lol


----------



## Keeky101

Thinking of taking up falconry after my exams in may... Anyone have any tips on how to start? Will not be jumping in getting a bird as I have cats, just wanting to fly and interact


----------



## miss_ferret

Keeky101 said:


> Thinking of taking up falconry after my exams in may... Anyone have any tips on how to start? Will not be jumping in getting a bird as I have cats, just wanting to fly and interact


find a local experienced falconer to act as your mentor who will let you tag along with them. be prepared to do some of the :censor: jobs to prove your commited, be prepared to get in for the long run (rushing into getting a BOP is a sure fire way to make mistakes which may well kill the bird) and take all advice and constructive criticism on board and you should be fine : victory:

give this a look aswell: Catalogue - Falconry

combine the lantra with a good mentor and your off to the best start you can get :2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123




----------

